
I Was Sanctioned by China - 2OEH8eoCRo0
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/08/i-was-sanctioned-china/615145/
======
AnimalMuppet
> The contrast between the U.S. and Chinese sanctions is telling: The former
> aim to punish human-rights violations, and the latter aim to punish speech
> about those violations.

When you put it that way, it sounds like a badge of honor.

And when China tries to control what can be said _within the US, by US
citizens_ (see the article), they can feel free to get lost.

